# Bajar volumen a tv con pote o resistencias



## jackblak (Nov 1, 2012)

hola foreros, estoy por hacer la modificacion de una tv como lo digo en el titulo, como soy principiante solo queria que me dijeran si no es algo erroneo,

la tv. aun a nivel mas bajo se oye algo fuerte, pienso poner un potenciometro directo a la salida de las bocinas

que opinan?

valores recomendados?

  creo que es factible


----------



## moises95 (Nov 1, 2012)

Un potenciometro de audio no se puede poner en la salida, eso es para la entrada de adio. Si lo haces puedes armar un espectaculo 

De esto que te voy a decir no estoy seguro, pero puees poner una resistencia entre el + Y el - del altavoz, así aumentas los ohmios y suena mas flojo, pero no estoy seguro de que eso fucnione bien, ya te dice algún compañero si eso sirve


----------



## guille990 (Nov 1, 2012)

Si lo de la resistencia serviría, sería algo así como de 10 ohm y 10 o mas watt, el problema que tendrías que poner un swich para puentear la resistencia cuando quieras llevar al maximo el volumen, sino siempre lo vas a escuchar medio bajito (la unica vez que probe esto fue en un par de auriculares para el mp3 pero tendría que funcionar en una tele)


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 1, 2012)

Poner una resistencia en serie con un parlante de 4 u 8 ohms es desperdiciar potencia inutilmente como calor, si no puedes bajar más el volumen es que el potenciometro de entrada está defectuoso, debería funcionar desde cero, si no puedes abrirlo para cambiarlo entonces lo que puedes hacer es poner otro parlante EN SERIE con el que actualmente tienes, asi exigues menos al amplificador y el volumen disminuye, mira que en los amplificadores baratos ponen el parlante mas bajo en resistencia para obtener mayor potencia, al aumentar la resistencia de salida la potencia baja pero la calidad mejora mucho, hay menos distorsión


----------



## hanzo (Nov 1, 2012)

cambia los parlantes por unos de 16 ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

No se si se podrá arreglar entrando al modo "service" de eso sabe el-rey-julien

Sinó probá 10 , 15 22 , 33 Ohms en serie con el parlante con dos Watts para una tele común y corriente y 5 watts para una muy potente

Saludos !


----------



## jackblak (Nov 2, 2012)

entonces finalmente seria mejor añadir bocinas en serie verdad?

pues en estos dia hago la modificacion y les cuento,

yo creo que es un error de diseño por que desde q la conpre esta asi, y como es mas o menos grande 32" pense que era para tenerse en una sala grande, pero es obvio que es un error de diseño por que al subir el vol. al 75% ya se distorciona el sonido, 

intentare entrar al menu de servicio y si no los oarlantes en serie, dejando como ultima opcion las resistencias

gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2012)

Resistencias es mas facil 

10 , 15 , 22 , 33 de 2 o 5 watts 

A probar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 2, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno para realizar algo correcto, como dice Dosmetros, comienza entrando al modo service del TV, el cual deberas buscar informacion al respecto, luego una vez ubicado el parametro correspondiente a AJUSTES de audio, puede ajustarse mediante soft, el volumen o ganancia del mismo.
Si añades una resistencia, aun asi, el volumen NO alcanzara el 0.
Si añades un altavoz, el sonido se reparte entre ambos.


----------



## jackblak (Nov 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Resistencias es mas facil
> 
> 10 , 15 , 22 , 33 de 2 o 5 watts
> 
> A probar



creo que por economia (codo) 
probare primero las resistencias y si todo queda aceptable pues listo.

yo habria pensado en ponerlas en serie pero veo que lo correcto es en paralelo

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2012)

Serie , aumentar la impedancia


----------



## jackblak (Nov 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Serie , aumentar la impedancia


las pongo en serie con una bocina de mayor impedancia o paralelo?  ya me confundi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2012)

Con el parlante que tiene , le ponés en serie la resistencia.

O sea que le levantas un cable al parlante y conectas la resistencia entre el borne del parlante y el cable


----------

